# Spots of Skin



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Because Lizzie is a rescue, I've never really known if she was full maltese or not. She has high ears and some yellow on her ears, but it looks like there are other maltese that have those same qualities. 

One thing I have begun to notice is she is getting some dark spots on her skin. She seems to have a saddle across her back, a spot around her tail, spots on her ears and then random spots everywhere. Do other maltese have spots on their skin?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she looks maltese to me! And a cute one!

Many maltese get those cow spots, it's just skin pigment, esp if they are in the sun a lot. I love the cow spots!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

She's definately a little cutie isn't she! :wub::wub: We love her to death. She is outside quite a bit. She loves to play outside when the boys are out there, so after school, she and the boys spend, at least, a couple of hours romping and playing in the backyard.

When she was owner surrendered, she was with her mom, who was a full Maltese and a brother and sister, but the rescue wasn't sure if the father was full maltese because he wasn't turned over. 

We don't really care if she's full or not, but I guess I'm just curious.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lizzie is adorable and looks like a full Maltese. As Stacy said -- the spots are completely normal -- just pigment. Lacie (who is from a reputable breeder) has lemon on her ears -- many Maltese do. Not to worry.

Lizzie is just a sweet, beautiful spoiled Maltese!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She looks like she is a full maltese to me too and she is adorable~~~Yes, from what the girls say on here, that is normal and I don't think you have anything to worry about.....so romp on Miss Lizzie!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has a couple cow spots:w00t: as she's getting older I see alittle lemon on her ears, your girl is an adorble maltese:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, Lizzie looks all maltese ^_^ a cute one too 

Snowy is all cow  (dark spots on his skin)...let me try and post a pic of him when he is wet for you to see...
Crystal, on the other hand, doesn't have them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lizzie looks like a beautiful malt if you ask me....


I love it when I'm walking up to the house and see my Abbey standing up on her hind legs and I can see that little cow belly of hers :wub: 

She's got the cutest dark spots all over her belly.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you have a beautiful Maltese!
Zoey and Tess both have the spots too. Tess has them where her hair parts down her back and Zoey's are all over her cute little belly. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think totally Maltese and totally gorgeous.:wub: Thanks for giving her a home. Thanks too for posting this. For the first time, last week when I was giving Tyler a bath I saw spots on his back.:w00t: DH was freaked and you can't see them at all when his hair is dry. I told him I seemed to have remembered this being discussed in SM a long time ago but was going to post about it soon. Now I don't have to.:thumbsup: Tyler's been out often with the nice weather.


----------

